# Mogadore BASS "open"! Oct.31st!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The FINAL DoBass 2009 event !!!!

Ending as it starts with a coldwater ELECTRIC MOTOR only event on Auntie Moggie!!!! No membership requirements ~ $85 pre-entry

Saturday October 31st ~ 8:00am-4:30pm ~ St Rt.43 BOATHOUSE ramp

Stick around and we'll all go up to KSU fright night dressed as bass anglers 

We have a pretty decent field nearly a third of the way full (30) already- timed it just perfect for the Spring Open- look at those field weights! Can we do it again!!!??? This is when the BIG dudes EAT!
http://www.dobass.com/09EEI/SPRINGOPEN/mogspo.htm

FISH GREEN!!!! Details are here: http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

nip


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

Nip, I would be there if I could. Good luck buddy! I hope to fish with you next year in one of your series!


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Come on Boys ... this is the last dobass tourney of the year ... lets fill it up. MOGGY's on FIRE right now!!!


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Putzin said:


> Come on Boys ... this is the last dobass tourney of the year ... lets fill it up. MOGGY's on FIRE right now!!!


When were you out there last?
Place was dead as nails on Thursday compared to the week prior.
Water cooled quick!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

heard from a buddy of mine he had some good fish out there today. if i didnt have a championship to run this weekend i would venture to moggy for this one.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Wish that I could make it Nip, but it is just not in the cards. Spending all of my winnings from this year on tuition, and might even have to sell the boat to cover the rest. Sometimes life just throws you more curves than you can handle. Probably gonna have to miss all of next year too, money is going to be tight for awhile. If I had some to bet I would put it all on Putzin for this one though. Good luck guys I may still pop in for the weigh-in.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

How's the bite?
Looked like most of the field was out there practicing Sunday!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You saw that too Triton!!! Moggie was packed with "standup" anglers yesterday!!! ("standups" on electric motor lakes are bass anglers as they are erect compared to bobber dwellers or trollers  )

I can't comment on my bite, as it stunk! Can't go wrong though with the recent warming trend to continue beyond tournament day!!! It can only improve!!!

Field is light thus far. Love to see some of those "practicing" this past weekend to join us... great chance to experiment for future tournament endeavors in 2010!

I'll overlook postmarks right now, no late fees if you mail it QUICK! Ramp pays looking for fairweather and a predetermined bite though, get stuck with the late fee  

http://www.dobass.com/2009WEBFORMS/EEI/2009_EEI_REGISTRATION.htm

Hope to see all this Saturday- I'm going BIG with a prediction despite my efforts- 22lbs for the win 

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> You saw that too Triton!!! Moggie was packed with "standup" anglers yesterday!!! ("standups" on electric motor lakes are bass anglers as they are erect compared to bobber dwellers or trollers  )
> 
> I can't comment on my bite, as it stunk! Can't go wrong though with the recent warming trend to continue beyond tournament day!!! It can only improve!!!
> 
> ...


Did you see me Nip!?

Saw your truck at the ramp and thought I might have caught the blurry glimpse of something drab green shooting across the lake!

You couldn't miss my "new" rig!!!


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Cullin,

Nice blue bomber!! That boat is puurrrrdy. 

Saturday is gonna be a blast. Nip, hopefully it will be a nice day, but I welcome wind, rain, even sleet or snow ... I've had some good days this past two weeks in just that type of weather


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Putzin said:


> Cullin,
> 
> Nice blue bomber!! That boat is puurrrrdy.
> 
> Saturday is gonna be a blast. Nip, hopefully it will be a nice day, but I welcome wind, rain, even sleet or snow ... I've had some good days this past two weeks in just that type of weather


Thanks!

I agree about the weather. I hope it's nasty, that's the only time I've had any real nice bags the last two weeks.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

FishKrazy said:


> Wish that I could make it Nip, but it is just not in the cards. Spending all of my winnings from this year on tuition, and might even have to sell the boat to cover the rest. Sometimes life just throws you more curves than you can handle. Probably gonna have to miss all of next year too, money is going to be tight for awhile. If I had some to bet I would put it all on Putzin for this one though. Good luck guys I may still pop in for the weigh-in.


Thanks for the all-in bet vote of confidence FishKrazy. If you want help with tution I'll buy all your chiggers


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Man! Look at the storage FACILTY culln' has that blue rig in!!! Heated too?!

Full Moon few days out on Saturday... and Halloween- we might just see the Mogadore Monsters!!! Rain or shine!

You can ID me outside of the green blurr with the brown Shaggy dog pointed striaght into the water...he's seen some crazy stuff come from underneath that area 

Lookn' forward to it everyone!!!!

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

nip


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

HaHa, thanks Putzin but the chiggers are not for sale, I would sell my soul first.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Any results?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

my first guess would be they got blown off the water?  my 2nd guess would be a few huge bags?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

My photo server went down for the first time??? They'll be up tonight!!!

Congrats to Petz and Leidich !!! 6.75 big bass and 17 1/2lbs for the win!!! They are on a roll this end of the season!!! $405

Second to Shriver and McClung with 16 3/4lbs-$200!!! in the number two spot- third to yours truly with 15lbs nearly even! Duchnowski and Erker rounded out the top 4 with nearly 10lbs and $100 to the Fin'.

The bite was wood and hot for top 3 teams up until about 11am when the front left us. All in all, the weather wasn't nearly as bad as it was made out to be a push to the skinnies looking for a full moon feed.

I think Culln' was the only team to report catches throughout the day- he was dressed up as a werewolf!

nip


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, can't wait to see the pics!!!

Petz and Leidich were hot at Moggy and LaDue all year!

Shriver can catch them anywhere apparently.

Nip, your always good for 15lb. at Mogadore!

Great job guys, I looked out at the wind and rain and thought of ya all.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice job boys!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I think Culln' was the only team to report catches throughout the day- he was dressed up as a werewolf!
> nip


 I love it!!!


How was work today Nip? Moggy was fun.....again!
Wait 'til the little warmup Sat. and Sun.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The heck with Sat and Sun...I feel sick for MONDAY!!!!

Pics are up in case you missed it:
http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

Thats BIG fish- biggest of 09' in any of our events I think!!!!

nip


----------

